# Thank You Sherwin Williams.



## WisePainter (Dec 27, 2008)

I am working on a project an hour from my area, and called the local S.W. (yesterday, saturday) to order 7 gallons of Pro200 0 voc Low Sheen.
They did not stock low sheen, however they could have it by noon on my jobsite.

Cool, right on, thank you!

When the driver arrived, he only had 4 of the gallons...hmmm, sucks.
I needed them all.

When I asked him where he had to go, I busted up laughing...

...he picked them up at MY home store...3 blocks from my house.


Sherwin Williams, feel free to raise your prices as you see fit, it's worth the $3 extra per gallon to receive such top flite service.





gotta get back to work now, paint won't put itself on the walls!


----------



## bikerboy (Sep 16, 2007)

Good to hear you are working. (The "Dad" thing is work also) 

Must be a regional thing because the local SW nor BM has no service like that in this area. Unless you are purchasing 15-20 gallons or more.


----------



## HSpencer (Jan 21, 2012)

I had bought two fives of Sherwin Williams Promar 400 Dover white semi gloss for a job. When the sprayer spun up and I changed buckets, I thought I noticed something different but had no idea what. I kept on spraying, and after the bedroom, I just knew something was different. Smell? Sheen? Hummm?
After a break I knew something was different and got a brush and painted out some of the second bucket on a wall. It was flat paint. Not semi gloss. No sheen. I had painted about a quarter of the five. I called Gary at the store and told him about it. In 30 minutes he was over at the address with another five of the paint. Mislabeled at the factory, he said. Had happened a week ago with another customer. He gave me the new five and a credit for both fives I had bought. THAT is taking care of the customer!


----------



## ReNt A PaInTeR (Dec 28, 2008)

My BM would deliver me a gallon to my jobsite. In fact they did on Friday


----------



## Sully (May 25, 2011)

All my experiences with SW and MAB's service have been positive. They cater to my needs and honestly the pricing really isn't that bad. I called up Benny Moore the other day to quote me for regal matte since I had a customer request it. About 36 a gallon he said... I'll stick to the rich lux for 26


----------



## jack pauhl (Nov 10, 2008)

HSpencer said:


> I had bought two fives of Sherwin Williams Promar 400 Dover white semi gloss for a job. When the sprayer spun up and I changed buckets, I thought I noticed something different but had no idea what. I kept on spraying, and after the bedroom, I just knew something was different. Smell? Sheen? Hummm?
> After a break I knew something was different and got a brush and painted out some of the second bucket on a wall. It was flat paint. Not semi gloss. No sheen. I had painted about a quarter of the five. I called Gary at the store and told him about it. In 30 minutes he was over at the address with another five of the paint. Mislabeled at the factory, he said. Had happened a week ago with another customer. He gave me the new five and a credit for both fives I had bought. THAT is taking care of the customer!


This is one of my gripes with SW... "Had happened a week ago with another customer" yet SW does nothing to prevent it from happening to you. If it was mislabeled from the factory, something could have been done to remove the questionable product. Same with those "bad batch" resolutions the store gives you yet they sit there on the shelf where you can pick up another tomorrow and be faced with the same stupidity. SW got my back on that? Hell no, they obviously didn't care if mislabeled product sits on the shelf or batch issue product gets sent out on your next visit.


----------



## mudbone (Dec 26, 2011)

That's one thing i'll credit sw for.if you bend over they'll bend backwards.


----------



## optimal (Feb 5, 2010)

Sw does have good customer service. I needed some clad 2 primer the other day and they had some shipped same day so I could receive it later that day. 

Sherwin please feel free to raise wises prices at anytime and reduce mine:jester:


----------



## WisePainter (Dec 27, 2008)

bikerboy said:


> Good to hear you are working. (The "Dad" thing is work also)


I'm always working, I don't post all of my jobs just the more interesting ones.
Who wants to see my $75.00 rooms, or hundreds of them...ugh.



jack pauhl said:


> This is one of my gripes with SW...


Allow me to cut you off there behr boy...




mudbone said:


> That's one thing i'll credit sw for.if you bend over they'll bend backwards.


Maybe they don't like you much, and wish you would no longer be a patron of their location.
When I worked at S.W. there were 3 painters I wished would go away...


----------



## TERRY365PAINTER (Jul 26, 2009)

I really don't think I will ever use anything sherwin Williams has to offer . Maybe duration exterior but for interior never again .


----------



## RH (Sep 7, 2010)

Kevin - 
Nice to hear of a store giving good service. Never had the need to have my SW supplier bring paint out to a job since I don't do a ton of business with them but my main supplier (a regional company) is great about doing so. Their commitment to service is one of the things I really like about them.

Hope the job is proceeding smoothly.

Dan


----------



## RH (Sep 7, 2010)

jack pauhl said:


> This is one of my gripes with SW... "Had happened a week ago with another customer" yet SW does nothing to prevent it from happening to you. If it was mislabeled from the factory, something could have been done to remove the questionable product. Same with those "bad batch" resolutions the store gives you yet they sit there on the shelf where you can pick up another tomorrow and be faced with the same stupidity. SW got my back on that? Hell no, they obviously didn't care if mislabeled product sits on the shelf or batch issue product gets sent out on your next visit.


A few years ago I had some customers call me in to complete a job they'd started - got in a little over their heads. They'd been using Behr so I had to do the same. There were a bunch of ones all over. Asked them why they hadn't just gotten a few fives. Said they didn't know it came that way. When I went to order some more, the guy at HD told me they didn't have any fives in eggshell since no one ever uses it :blink:. Around here eggshell is probably used about 80% of the time for walls.

So, I think it just depends on the individual stores and their level of knowledge and commitment to service - regardless of brand or company. Some will be bad, some so-so, and others will be great.


----------



## Scannell Painting (Sep 25, 2010)

Really depends on the mgr. of the store. Some will help you out in any way & some well----- don't care.


----------



## A+HomeWork (Dec 10, 2010)

TERRY365PAINTER said:


> I really don't think I will ever use anything sherwin Williams has to offer . Maybe duration exterior but for interior never again .


I feel the same way about lots of places, but that doesn't mean they are no good, or they would have gone bankrupt by now.

Love the free market and shop wherever you want. (Jack Pauhl does!)

BTW-do you like chevy, ford, or dodge? That's another endless opinionated debate.


----------



## WisePainter (Dec 27, 2008)

Any paint retailer that would drive a KS. hour back to MO. 3 blocks from my house, pick up 4 gallons of paint and drive a KS. hour back, then drop it at my feet on my jobsite...thank you.


I can't think of too many paint retailers who are willing to go that far...unless they ruined your entire job...and admit it.


----------



## Steve Richards (Dec 31, 2010)

researchhound said:


> A few years ago I had some customers call me in to complete a job they'd started - got in a little over their heads.


That happened to me once...guy I'd painted for in the past decided to paint his own house...and had a heart attack mid-way through (while he was painting).

His wife called me and (sheepishly) asked if I'd come and finish...I did.

Every time I saw him, I wanted to ask if he'd learned his lesson...but I never did.


----------



## Steve Richards (Dec 31, 2010)

Sorry, Wise...no hijack intended.

I'm sure SW is a fine company...but I use BM.


----------



## WisePainter (Dec 27, 2008)

Steve Richards said:


> Sorry, Wise...no hijack intended.
> 
> I'm sure SW is a fine company...but I use BM.



nobody's perfect...


----------



## NEPS.US (Feb 6, 2008)

WisePainter said:


> Any paint retailer that would drive a KS. hour back to MO. 3 blocks from my house, pick up 4 gallons of paint and drive a KS. hour back, then drop it at my feet on my jobsite...thank you.
> 
> 
> I can't think of too many paint retailers who are willing to go that far...unless they ruined your entire job...and admit it.


This also has to do with the fact that SW managers want and need to justify having a driver for their stores. They want and need to have deliveries in order to keep the vans and the budget for drivers.


----------



## WisePainter (Dec 27, 2008)

NEPS.US said:


> This also has to do with the fact that SW managers want and need to justify having a driver for their stores. They want and need to have deliveries in order to keep the vans and the budget for drivers.


win/win!


----------



## ProWallGuy (Apr 7, 2007)

Sherwin = Borg


----------



## madochio (Oct 26, 2011)

it is sad that we confused good service with doing the right thing. if you order 7 and got 4, then they should get the other 3 for you. having them bring it out to you is a service that most if not all store should do. in some of the smaller towns it maybe an issue but here in the twin cities it is a non issue. to me good service is matching a stain on site because they could not bring in the paneling to the store. or sitting down with a newbie and going over paint biz 101. (something that will never happen at a big box) maybe i am too new school but i think a dev should be provided. I would not expect them to drive 200 miles for a qt, but i would expect a dev with notice within the area. most SW here ship out most of there paint form the stores. and some employees have never met the painters. that is not good service but a service. 
feel free to disagree, and i will get off my soap box


----------



## WisePainter (Dec 27, 2008)

madochio said:


> it is sad that we confused good service with doing the right thing. if you order 7 and got 4, then they should get the other 3 for you.



They offered, but turns out with a color change i didn't need them.
low sheen pro200 0 voc is scarce here apparently.


----------



## Nephew Sherwin (Oct 7, 2011)

ProWallGuy said:


> Sherwin = Borg


Yep, that's how it happens but were sprayed not built.


----------



## RockHandJohn (Apr 6, 2012)

NEPS.US said:


> This also has to do with the fact that SW managers want and need to justify having a driver for their stores. They want and need to have deliveries in order to keep the vans and the budget for drivers.


 I worked for SW and this is not true. The fact that it is based on the store manager or assistant managers customer service skills is what it really boils down to. Sometimes the store manager has sucky skills and that overrides the assistants ability to do what is right. I have personally driven over 2 hours round trip on a Saturday to right a wrong and believe every store manager should approve it being done. Show up at a pro-show sometime and express your disappointment to the district manager if the store is not giving you its all. Then if nothing changes I would not blame you for shopping somewhere else and letting everyone know why.


----------



## Finn (Dec 18, 2011)

*explain*



TERRY365PAINTER said:


> I really don't think I will ever use anything sherwin Williams has to offer . Maybe duration exterior but for interior never again .


 
Terry

explain mate, was it the quality?


----------



## scottjr (Jan 14, 2012)

Finn said:


> Terry
> 
> explain mate, was it the quality?


I can tell you I have used mostly SW products up until about 2 months ago. I feel BM has better products at better prices. BM had one price increase this year of 4.5%. SW has had four 8% increases.


----------



## Oden (Feb 8, 2012)

scottjr said:


> I can tell you I have used mostly SW products up until about 2 months ago. I feel BM has better products at better prices. BM had one price increase this year of 4.5%. SW has had four 8% increases.


SW buys up their competitors for a reason. They want a monopoly. They are close. At what point it becomes illegal I don't know. I have to deal with SW or I have to drive way outa my way now.
Walmart, who I can't stand the sight of, did me the same way. They built two superwalmarts in my town. Of course this put out of business the other three food stores. So now it's buy Walmarts garbage or drive way outa my way.


----------



## TJ Paint (Jun 18, 2009)

Oden said:


> SW buys up their competitors for a reason. They want a monopoly. They are close. At what point it becomes illegal I don't know. I have to deal with SW or I have to drive way outa my way now.
> Walmart, who I can't stand the sight of, did me the same way. They built two superwalmarts in my town. Of course this put out of business the other three food stores. So now it's buy Walmarts garbage or drive way outa my way.


It's like a tax, the extra driving and gas!

Sent from my MB508 using Paint Talk


----------



## scottjr (Jan 14, 2012)

Oden said:


> SW buys up their competitors for a reason. They want a monopoly. They are close. At what point it becomes illegal I don't know. I have to deal with SW or I have to drive way outa my way now.
> Walmart, who I can't stand the sight of, did me the same way. They built two superwalmarts in my town. Of course this put out of business the other three food stores. So now it's buy Walmarts garbage or drive way outa my way.


I have 2 BM stores about 10 minutes from me in either direction. SW is about 10 minutes away too but there are about 8-10 of them in my area.


----------



## kdpaint (Aug 14, 2010)

3 Ben Moores, 2 SW, 1 California dealer, in 2 sq miles around me. I have not bought (I have applied a bunch) a gallon of SW in 3 years.


----------



## finaltouch0 (Jul 14, 2011)

I have to side with wisepainter, sw has been top notch for me with customer service. Yes, their prices are high, but the customer pays for the paint, not me. IMO, they sell a quality product and treat the contractor right.


----------



## kdpaint (Aug 14, 2010)

Its all down to individual stores and service. If SW was better here, I'd use them. They have some good stuff just like every other company.


----------



## TJ Paint (Jun 18, 2009)

HSpencer said:


> I had bought two fives of Sherwin Williams Promar 400 Dover white semi gloss for a job. When the sprayer spun up and I changed buckets, I thought I noticed something different but had no idea what. I kept on spraying, and after the bedroom, I just knew something was different. Smell? Sheen? Hummm?
> After a break I knew something was different and got a brush and painted out some of the second bucket on a wall. It was flat paint. Not semi gloss. No sheen. I had painted about a quarter of the five. I called Gary at the store and told him about it. In 30 minutes he was over at the address with another five of the paint. Mislabeled at the factory, he said. Had happened a week ago with another customer. He gave me the new five and a credit for both fives I had bought. THAT is taking care of the customer!


semigloss on bedroomwalls?


----------



## Susan (Nov 29, 2011)

I've done it, I just don't like to talk about it. And furthermore, this is not the first time I've heard of a mislabeling at the factory. Honestly, I'd be upset if the company did not rectify such an issue at their own cost. I've made the order, and I expect it to be fully correct, or incomplete due to lack of stock, but not half wrong. Time is money. I'd think that the delivery is not so much a courtesy, as it is an apology.


----------



## Builtmany (Dec 5, 2009)

A SW van passed me on the highway yesterday doing about 85-90 mph. Another on time delivery I guess. :thumbsup:


----------



## MonPeintre.ca (Feb 17, 2011)

Why restaurants with very low profit margin can deliver my 20$ pizza in less than 30min and Paint store shouldn't???
My average order must be at least $100, i think they all should have delevery boy!!!


----------



## mudbone (Dec 26, 2011)

Builtmany said:


> A SW van passed me on the highway yesterday doing about 85-90 mph. Another on time delivery I guess. :thumbsup:


 Another highway robbery perhaps!:whistling2:


----------



## caulktheline (Feb 10, 2011)

mudbone said:


> Another highway robbery perhaps!:whistling2:


Hey I was just in SW today to buy a new 18 set-up and the tub was only $21.00. Three years ago it was $30.00. :thumbsup: (Nevermind the $9.00 mark up on the adjustable frame).


----------



## jack pauhl (Nov 10, 2008)

HSpencer said:


> I had bought two fives of Sherwin Williams Promar 400 Dover white semi gloss for a job. When the sprayer spun up and I changed buckets, I thought I noticed something different but had no idea what. I kept on spraying, and after the bedroom, I just knew something was different. Smell? Sheen? Hummm?
> After a break I knew something was different and got a brush and painted out some of the second bucket on a wall. It was flat paint. Not semi gloss. No sheen. I had painted about a quarter of the five. I called Gary at the store and told him about it. In 30 minutes he was over at the address with another five of the paint. Mislabeled at the factory, he said. Had happened a week ago with another customer. He gave me the new five and a credit for both fives I had bought. THAT is taking care of the customer!


THAT is taking care of their screw-up. THAT is what THAT is. 

Your guy Gary did exactly what he should have done and then he should have pulled all stock with that batch and called the error into someone.


----------



## NCPaint1 (Aug 6, 2009)

MonPeintre.ca said:


> Why restaurants with very low profit margin can deliver my 20$ pizza in less than 30min and Paint store shouldn't???
> My average order must be at least $100, i think they all should have delevery boy!!!


The average pizza costs about $3 total....if that. (Buddy owns several pizza places). Plus they CHARGE for delivery now. So that $20 pizza plus delivery is yielding a $20 profit. They also don't deliver very far, several miles and that's all. On your $100 order at my place....I'm profiting $20 when YOU pick it up. I'm not delivering crap for that. By the time I pay an employee, and vehicle costs, I'm losing money......no thanks.


----------



## TJ Paint (Jun 18, 2009)

*Promar 200 Zero*

Used it quite a bit on my last project. 

I was very pleased with it. 

I think they improved this line. Easier application, better adhesion, just as good coverage if not better, same price point.

I'm sure I will use this again before I try emerald...


----------

